# Ohio Anyone???



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I put on two haunted trails at an Ohio Stae Park the third full weekend in October. I was hoping thaqt thier might be some folks on this Forum that live close to Toledo that would like to either work on the trail or maybe help me build some props that are a little above my head.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im about 3 hours away, but at that time I have events and activities going on myself till the 1st of November. 

I know someone thats in Tiffin who may be interested. Hes on this forum, Ill give him a heads up about this thread.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Im not sure about working the thing but I could defiently help or build some props!!

Im pretty bust myself as we just picked up TerrorTown as a client but feel free to email me and we will see what we can do!!

Im in bellevue near fremont and about 45 mins away from toledo!

Shadowbat gave me the heads up!

Feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Jeremey


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd love to join you. Unfortunately, I camp at Indian lake state park that same weekend. I live near Bellefontaine and run a small walk through on my sites at a couple different campgrounds.


----------

